# 500 cc 2-stroke Honda CR500AF



## shimaze (Jan 27, 2018)

You all like chainsaws ...2-stroke power? This is a 2005 CR500AF. It is 500cc of pure 2-stroke power rated at 60HP. It is an absolute beast, crazy fast! It is like riding a really big chainsaw


----------



## Little Al (Jan 27, 2018)

Must be de rated for dirt use my Aprilla Disc valve GP bike was rated on the Dyno at 56.6 BHP at the rear wheel at 14,900 Revs & that was only a 125 CC


----------



## shimaze (Jan 27, 2018)

I am sure at 15k RPMs your Aprilla did in fact make nearly as much HP as an engine 4 times its size. The CR500 was not de-rated for dirt use, it just simply could not rev to almost 15k RPMs. The 60 HP is a average / estimate of the Honda CR500 and I am not sure what RPM that 60 HP is measured at, but I am certain it is no where near 14,900. But I am certain that at any given RPM, the 4x engine will make close to 4x the power, provided it can rev that high. The difference is the very high RPM you ran the motor at on the dyno. HP is a calculation based on torque x RPM divided by 5252. The 2-stroke 500cc Honda will never reach anywhere close to RPM level of your Aprila. So at the same RPM, say 5252 where the horsepower and torque are always equal and this applies to all engines. I am certain the 4x engine would make a lot more power. If I could get the CR500 to rev to 14,900 (which I can not), I bet it would easily make 200 HP. But if your rotary valve engine where the same size as the reed valve engine, it may make a bit more power at the same RPM. The problem is that a rotary valve engine is such an odd ball engine as is Aprilla in general. In the US, Aprilla didn't fair to well because it could take 6 months for a single part to arrive. But they were a lovely bike and certainly well made and more advanced than other popular brands. 

If the two bikes were to race side by side, my CR500 would have already shifted at a much lower RPM into 3rd gear and been long gone by the time you got to 14,900 RPMs


----------



## bikemike (Jan 27, 2018)

shimaze said:


> You all like chainsaws ...2-stroke power? This is a 2005 CR500AF. It is 500cc of pure 2-stroke power rated at 60HP. It is an absolute beast, crazy fast! It is like riding a really big chainsaw



Use to be the most desirable hillclimb bike power to weight ratio with a head swap and tuning they could come close to 90 hp but rings didn't last long. Wish I had one of those old girls


----------



## bikemike (Jan 27, 2018)

shimaze said:


> I am sure at 15k RPMs your Aprilla did in fact make nearly as much HP as an engine 4 times its size. The CR500 was not de-rated for dirt use, it just simply could not rev to almost 15k RPMs. The 60 HP is a average / estimate of the Honda CR500 and I am not sure what RPM that 60 HP is measured at, but I am certain it is no where near 14,900. But I am certain that at any given RPM, the 4x engine will make close to 4x the power, provided it can rev that high. The difference is the very high RPM you ran the motor at on the dyno. HP is a calculation based on torque x RPM divided by 5252. The 2-stroke 500cc Honda will never reach anywhere close to RPM level of your Aprila. So at the same RPM, say 5252 where the horsepower and torque are always equal and this applies to all engines. I am certain the 4x engine would make a lot more power. If I could get the CR500 to rev to 14,900 (which I can not), I bet it would easily make 200 HP. But if your rotary valve engine where the same size as the reed valve engine, it may make a bit more power at the same RPM. The problem is that a rotary valve engine is such an odd ball engine as is Aprilla in general. In the US, Aprilla didn't fair to well because it could take 6 months for a single part to arrive. But they were a lovely bike and certainly well made and more advanced than other popular brands.
> 
> If the two bikes were to race side by side, my CR500 would have already shifted at a much lower RPM into 3rd gear and been long gone by the time you got to 14,900 RPMs


The ape rilla did make power at rpm but they do not have the torque like the big 1 lunger 500. The cr 500 and other big single high compression bikes were know to rip shoulder sockets out un acceleration or slip of the clutch. They did not turn crazy rpm like the 125 mx.
I like my piss revin rpm engines but sometimes the piss revin has its downfall it's all apples n oranges


----------



## bikemike (Jan 27, 2018)

Wish I owned ur bike the cr500. Hell even the older louder aircooled cr500 would be a blast


----------



## bikemike (Jan 27, 2018)

Almost as hard to find a good old air cooled 500 as it is to find the kawi 750 tripple


----------



## shimaze (Jan 27, 2018)

I can't imagine what the CR500 would be like with a 50% increase in power. It is already a bit of a struggle to hold on when you twist the throttle!

I have never ridden a factory steel frame CR500, but I have heard the aluminum frame is night and day different because of the lighter weight of the aluminum CR250 frame. You'll notice this is a 2005 Service Honda CR500AF. Honda ceased production of the CR500 in 2001. AF stands for aluminum frame


----------



## bikemike (Jan 27, 2018)

Oh you would like the increase of your bike was over 8 foot long on a hill or grass drag


----------



## shimaze (Jan 27, 2018)

bikemike said:


> ...8 foot long



The hill climb bikes look funny because the swing arm is longer than the bike. But I understand the purpose


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 27, 2018)

Had a CR500 about 25-30 yrs ago, had it for 6 months, too much animal for me. Thought I would be killed on it. I remeber going up a dirt road with a slight incline. Got it up on one wheel and it stayed there forever,,,,till I ran outta balls,,,


----------



## shimaze (Jan 27, 2018)

Yeah, I did something similar on a small bike once going up a steep hill. I let off the throttle a little too early before getting to the top and then had to get back into the throttle. The front came up and almost over on me. By shear luck, the bike rotated 180° with the front wheel in the air and I went back down the hill without wrecking. It looked like I knew what I was doing, but I really just got lucky. I was only 12 or 13 years old.

On the CR500, I got a little brave and thought I would show off a little. So I cracked the throttle pretty good and the bike stood straight up on me almost instantly. I had no choice but to tap the rear brake and that brought the front wheel down. I didn't try that foolish mistake again!


----------



## Little Al (Jan 27, 2018)

shimaze said:


> I am sure at 15k RPMs your Aprilla did in fact make nearly as much HP as an engine 4 times its size. The CR500 was not de-rated for dirt use, it just simply could not rev to almost 15k RPMs. The 60 HP is a average / estimate of the Honda CR500 and I am not sure what RPM that 60 HP is measured at, but I am certain it is no where near 14,900. But I am certain that at any given RPM, the 4x engine will make close to 4x the power, provided it can rev that high. The difference is the very high RPM you ran the motor at on the dyno. HP is a calculation based on torque x RPM divided by 5252. The 2-stroke 500cc Honda will never reach anywhere close to RPM level of your Aprila. So at the same RPM, say 5252 where the horsepower and torque are always equal and this applies to all engines. I am certain the 4x engine would make a lot more power. If I could get the CR500 to rev to 14,900 (which I can not), I bet it would easily make 200 HP. But if your rotary valve engine where the same size as the reed valve engine, it may make a bit more power at the same RPM. The problem is that a rotary valve engine is such an odd ball engine as is Aprilla in general. In the US, Aprilla didn't fair to well because it could take 6 months for a single part to arrive. But they were a lovely bike and certainly well made and more advanced than other popular brands.
> 
> If the two bikes were to race side by side, my CR500 would have already shifted at a much lower RPM into 3rd gear and been long gone by the time you got to 14,900 RPMs


Did you think I was referring to an MX bike ? the Aprilla I had was a Road Racing machine To wards the end of my racing days the 2smoke was a dying beast so at some non championship meetings would get lumped in with different capacity bikes both 2&4 stroke there was a class called street fighter which was limited to 500cc & a good number were super motard bikes some with 500 2 smoke motors of which some were Honda's I have no idea on the BHP out put of these but I was very rarely beaten by that class of bike the only bikes that finished in front of me were the 250 cc Twin 2 smoke Honda RS 250 or the Yamaha YZ 250 road race GP bikes that produced some 80 BHP at the rear wheel I could hold them & in some cases pass on the bends as the Aprilla was more nimble & obviously lighter but it was a good bye on the straights more so if they were longer on the Sulby straight in the Isle of Man ultra lightweight TT on the second lap I was clocked at 158 MPH Shame the racing is now limited to stroke motors mind towards the end of 500CC moto gp bikes they became almost un riderable the tiniest touch of throttle & it spit you down the road Wayne Rainy & Mick Doohan being prime examples


----------



## shimaze (Jan 27, 2018)

Little Al said:


> Did you think I was referring to an MX bike ?



I wasn't sure. But I do know that Apprilla made a really neat two cylinder MX bikes in both 450cc & 550cc. My point is that there is a huge difference in 60 HP at 6k RPMs and 60 HP at 15k RPMs. I guess the 125cc you had would be faster on the track than a much larger engine at a slower RPM. Question: Did your race bike have a piston/rod/crank or was it a rotary engine?


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Jan 27, 2018)

shimaze said:


> I am sure at 15k RPMs your Aprilla did in fact make nearly as much HP as an engine 4 times its size. The CR500 was not de-rated for dirt use, it just simply could not rev to almost 15k RPMs. The 60 HP is a average / estimate of the Honda CR500 and I am not sure what RPM that 60 HP is measured at, but I am certain it is no where near 14,900. But I am certain that at any given RPM, the 4x engine will make close to 4x the power, provided it can rev that high. The difference is the very high RPM you ran the motor at on the dyno. HP is a calculation based on torque x RPM divided by 5252. The 2-stroke 500cc Honda will never reach anywhere close to RPM level of your Aprila. So at the same RPM, say 5252 where the horsepower and torque are always equal and this applies to all engines. I am certain the 4x engine would make a lot more power. If I could get the CR500 to rev to 14,900 (which I can not), I bet it would easily make 200 HP. But if your rotary valve engine where the same size as the reed valve engine, it may make a bit more power at the same RPM. The problem is that a rotary valve engine is such an odd ball engine as is Aprilla in general. In the US, Aprilla didn't fair to well because it could take 6 months for a single part to arrive. But they were a lovely bike and certainly well made and more advanced than other popular brands.
> 
> If the two bikes were to race side by side, my CR500 would have already shifted at a much lower RPM into 3rd gear and been long gone by the time you got to 14,900 RPMs



Depending on the year most Cr 500's made peak at 8,600 RPM. For years the CR 500 was the king. KTM came along with it's 550 and others. My many 250's put out an easy more torque and HP than a stock CR. That said my 250's have at least $5000 worth of machining and mods to the motors. The CR's were still plenty fun in the sand dunes if not so fast on the tracks. Actually many 2 stroke 250's bikes would walk away in hill climbs and drag races compared to a STOCK CR 500, So what when I tuned up my son's CR with a little work he never could let it all the way out, but he had a grin trying. Thanks


----------



## CR888 (Jan 27, 2018)

My big red pig Honda XR650R puts out 60ish bhp at the rear wheel. But a CR500 would have a bunch of torque the second you touch the throttle unlike a high rpm 125 that you need to change gears constantly like peddling around a push bike.


----------



## Little Al (Jan 28, 2018)

shimaze said:


> I wasn't sure. But I do know that Apprilla made a really neat two cylinder MX bikes in both 450cc & 550cc. My point is that there is a huge difference in 60 HP at 6k RPMs and 60 HP at 15k RPMs. I guess the 125cc you had would be faster on the track than a much larger engine at a slower RPM. Question: Did your race bike have a piston/rod/crank or was it a rotary engine?


It more or less conformed to a single cyl unit construction to include gear box with quick change ratios it had a bore /stroke of 54x 54.5 mm with rotary disc induction & a 38 or 40mm choke size carb Liquid cooled with being able to change Squish band in the head bottom end rebuilt every 500 KM's piston ring replaced after most race meetings unless it was a short race piston every 1000Kms fuel /oil mix between18/20 to 1 dependent on the time each lap the throttle was held wide open. power valve & ignition computer controlled, specialist made exhaust Quick shift gear change no dipping the clutch or closing throttle when you pressed the gear pedal it operated a sophisticated kill switcth which killed the engine momentarily to enable the gear to change. Quaife 6 speed cluster in the GB ability to add extra gear for High speed circuits shame it's not usable yet to new for historic racing & not eligible for current GP racing


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 31, 2018)

Any idea what the dry weight on that CR500AF is ? 

I used to have one of these. 1986 Honda XR-600R.

46 hp @ 6000 rpm

39 ft. lbs. torque @ 5500 rpm.

282 lbs. dry. (Never felt that heavy to me).


----------



## shimaze (Jan 31, 2018)

It weighs 230 pounds. I am not sure what a steel frame original CR500 weighs or exactly how much difference there is between the two, but riders on the CR500 forums claim there is night & day difference. I know that it is extremely light weight and is in a whole another universe compared to my Harley Davidson Road Glide Ultra!


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 31, 2018)

shimaze said:


> It weighs 230 pounds. I am not sure what a steel frame original CR500 weighs or exactly how much difference there is between the two, but riders on the CR500 forums claim there is night & day difference. I know that it is extremely light weight and is in a whole another universe compared to my Harley Davidson Road Glide Ultra!




Yeah, I was guessing right about that weight. I've heard that the older, steel-framed CR500's weighed in at about 215-220 or so, dry.

I have a 2003 BMW R1150RT. I bought it new back in Nov. of 2002. I like it and it has it's strong points. Light weight isn't one of them though.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Jan 31, 2018)

Is some body trying to insinuate on planet earth that any CR 500 weighed in at under 250 lbs do not think so. Any race ready XR weighed well over 300 lbs. The high dollar works bikes rarely could tip the scales under 240 lbs. The AMA once and while would disqualify some of the SX entries. The biggest problem with the CR 500 in any trim was they could not turn easy. The inertia from the crank and engine was too much for most guys even Roger Decoster did not like the big bores. I have a couple of RM 250s that with fuel ready to pull up to the gate just barely tips the scales at 229 lbs. That is with a huge array of titanium and carbon fiber parts. A stock CR ready to pull up to gate would come in at least 260 probably 280 for a late model with aluminum. I have many friends who used to work for White Brothers and they were always trying to figure ways to cut 5 lbs off of the scales. They were still fun, but really enjoyed pulling them up the elevator at Washougal with my 250s that were not 250s but did not tell anybody. Thanks


----------



## Tin-knocker (Feb 1, 2018)

Ted Jenkins said:


> Is some body trying to insinuate on planet earth that any CR 500 weighed in at under 250 lbs do not think so. Any race ready XR weighed well over 300 lbs. The high dollar works bikes rarely could tip the scales under 240 lbs. The AMA once and while would disqualify some of the SX entries. The biggest problem with the CR 500 in any trim was they could not turn easy. The inertia from the crank and engine was too much for most guys even Roger Decoster did not like the big bores. I have a couple of RM 250s that with fuel ready to pull up to the gate just barely tips the scales at 229 lbs. That is with a huge array of titanium and carbon fiber parts. A stock CR ready to pull up to gate would come in at least 260 probably 280 for a late model with aluminum. I have many friends who used to work for White Brothers and they were always trying to figure ways to cut 5 lbs off of the scales. They were still fun, but really enjoyed pulling them up the elevator at Washougal with my 250s that were not 250s but did not tell anybody. Thanks


So your rm250 can weigh 229 but his cr can't weigh 230? And isn't an xr a four stroke? Two completely different animals.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 1, 2018)

An XR is indeed, a four-stroke.

Often enough, weight issues is a lot about nothing. If I had to choose between a light-weight bike and having more riding skills , I'd go with more skills each and every time.

Riding skills wins races. A light-weight bike guarantees you nothing.


----------



## shimaze (Feb 3, 2018)

My CR500 is made by Service Honda. I don't have a scale to weigh it and Service Honda is now out of business so I can't call them. To the best of my knowledge, the Service Honda CR500AF weighs 230 lbs wet, give or take a few pounds. From my understanding, it is a 2005 CRF250R motorcycle that had the 4-stroke engine removed and the frame modified to accept a 2001 CR500 2-stroke engine. I do know that when I buy any parts for this bike, with the exception of the engine, I have to order parts for a CRF250R. But all engine parts are for a 2001 CR500. Honda stopped making the CR500 in 2001. All factory CR500s were steel frame as Honda never made an aluminum frame CR500. A 2005 CRF250R weighs 204 lbs dry.

2005 Honda CRF250R Specifications

So gentlemen, what I have here is a nothing more, nothing less than a 250 motorcycle with the power of a 500! The end result is roughly twice the power of a 250 with an additional (approximate) 9 lbs for the larger engine. The 250 bikes are quite capable of motocross and winning races. But when you double the power, the additional weight of the larger engine simply disappears! This bike cost $10,000 new when it was bought from Service Honda by the previous owner. Being the second owner, I only paid $3,000. But they typically sell for around $5k to $8K & up depending on mods, trick parts, and condition and that prediction is from a few years ago before Service Honda went under. This bike is in exceptionally good condition, especially considering it is 13 years old. It has only been ridden on light trails a handful of times. It has never been raced or seen a race track that it was made for.

As for riding skills, I have been riding motorcycles all my life, and this beast is a lot to for someone of my skills to handle. It has an insane amount of torque and can lift the front wheel with the simple twist of the throttle. I have never had it off of my 4 acre property so I can't really say what the top speed is or how hard it is to handle off road. To make matters worse, it has an unpredictable power curve and the engine can all of a sudden have a surge of power. Some people believe this is the result of what is commonly referred to as a powerband, believing that a powerband is a device that can be removed or added to the engine. There is no such device called a powerband! The term powerband actually refers to the torque curve of the engine. Ever hear someone say "when the powerband kicks in"? I am going to install weights on the flywheel to smooth out the "powerband" and make the engine a little more predicable

As for anyone wanting to buy a CR500 or always dreamed of owning such an animal, they are as powerful as you think they are. They are fun to ride and the 2-stroke sound is intoxicating! But if you are just wanting something that is fun to ride, a modern 450 4-stroke is plenty capable off road and is a lot of fun to ride off road. You can get a trail version 450 that has wider spaced gears making it a lot better for leisure off-road trail riding. The CR500 is a race only bike. Taking off road as I plan to do takes it out of the element that it was built for. The modern big bore bikes are also much less expensive used and typically has electric start. But a half liter 2-stroke dirt bike is like nothing else on the planet! But it is an absolute @#$% to kick start! I really need a decompression valve! Short riders be forewarned, I am 6'3" and I sometimes stand on a milk to start it when it is cold and requires salvo of 20 kicks, 10 minutes of rest, followed by another 20 kicks. Absolutely aggravating! But when the engine cracks, pops, and comes to life, it is truly worth all the pain and aggravation!


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 3, 2018)

I used to own / race a Suzuki TM-400R Cyclone. Early 70's model.

Anyways, you want to talk about a power-band, the Cyclone had one. But, it was either on or off. It was like a light switch. The Cyclone had a "T" shaped crankshaft. There wasn't much that you could do to smooth out the power delivery, other than a fly wheel weight. I put a 2.5 lb. Moose brand weight on mine.

I've owned countess motorcycles over the years, both on and off-road. Of all the dirt bikes, the Cyclone hit the hardest when it come to power. It was just unbelievable. It was also one of the worst handling bikes I've owned. Even with premium shocks and a frame handling kit installed, it was still off the mark.

I learned a lot from owning that bike. Both good and bad!


----------



## kljahnz (Feb 3, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/p/glb33qKSwZ/
I don't think your bike in that condition is making 60hp.
In 91, even at the local level, we would be doing 3rd gear starts in the open class. You'd end up hurt if you lost respect for how powerful they were. lots of fun.https://photos.app.goo.gl/rj1NpHeexEvC8qHI2


----------



## Ductape (Feb 3, 2018)

I rode a CR500 for a couple years back in the early or mid-nineties..... when I was younger, and dumber than I am today. Sometimes I get to feeling nostalgic, and think about how much fun it would be to find another one .... then I think about how much more it would hurt crashing at my old age.

I always felt that if the bike could ever hook up, it would be completely unridable. The only thing that kept me on the bike was that the rear tire never stopped spinning. Otherwise the bike would just reach for sky and smash you on your back. In fact, the majority of the time I was steering with the throttle, not the handlebars. 

You will need some real MX boots to ride that. Kicking mine over destroyed the soles of my Chippewa Logger boots in no time.

Back when Honda came out with the aluminum framed CR250, the 500 engine was a popular mod. The cases were the same between the two motors, so the 500 would more or less bolt right into the 250 frame. Lots of guys experience cracking in the aluminum frames with the 500 engines though.

Have fun with that, but be careful. That is really a young man's bike !!! Very cool though.... brings back great memories.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 3, 2018)

Yup.......big cc dirt bikes and old(er) guys aren't always a good match.

I sold my XR-600R several years ago. I was due for a new right knee, and I didn't want to take any chances and make things worse. I enjoyed the Hell out of my off-road bikes and have tons of good memories.

If I'm going to fall, that's what I want to fall back on.........all the good memories.


----------



## Bwildered (Feb 4, 2018)

All the big 500cc 4 stroke enduro bikes now have around 60-65hp straight out of the box, the factory 450's are in the 70hp range, I've ridden the old cr 500 models & my 450 with a aftermarket pipe is equal in every way power wise & easier to control, it too will tear all the knobs off a tyre in one ride if the wrong pattern & compound is used.
Thanski


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 19, 2018)

ATK I think had. 700cc 2 smokes.....

And CCM, Clews Compitition Machine had a 603 4 stroke that was very light. Never off the pipe.

Saw them in Germany MX races in the 70s. Sounded like a John Deere.
Would WALK up the hills in the rain. And always raining on race day there it seemed.
Some of Clews machines today like nice. Sort of a MX Egli......


----------



## kljahnz (Feb 19, 2018)

Bwildered said:


> All the big 500cc 4 stroke enduro bikes now have around 60-65hp straight out of the box, the factory 450's are in the 70hp range, I've ridden the old cr 500 models & my 450 with a aftermarket pipe is equal in every way power wise & easier to control, it too will tear all the knobs off a tyre in one ride if the wrong pattern & compound is used.
> Thanski


None of the 2018 450mx bikes produce 60hp. your embellishing all those numbers. All of them produce more power than the weekend racers can use.


----------



## Little Al (Feb 20, 2018)

Stihl 041S said:


> ATK I think had. 700cc 2 smokes.....
> 
> And CCM, Clews Compitition Machine had a 603 4 stroke that was very light. Never off the pipe.
> 
> ...


Aren't there still big 7/800cc 2 smokes running in Sidecar X a German motor producer?


----------



## Bwildered (Feb 22, 2018)

kljahnz said:


> None of the 2018 450mx bikes produce 60hp. your embellishing all those numbers. All of them produce more power than the weekend racers can use.


A stock KTM 500exc is around 63 hp, KTM 450 factory Dakar is around 70 HP, just adding a good aftermarket exhaust to a stock 450 will get them to 60hp.
Thanski


----------



## kljahnz (Feb 22, 2018)

yup, buy an after market powerband and slap it on. Tearing off knobbies at idle and ripping your arms out of their sockets going down the straights.


----------



## Bwildered (Feb 23, 2018)

kljahnz said:


> yup, buy an after market powerband and slap it on. Tearing off knobbies at idle and ripping your arms out of their sockets going down the straights.


And that's just for a DT175


----------



## Bwildered (Feb 27, 2018)

Here you go


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Mar 1, 2018)

Bwildered said:


> View attachment 636103
> View attachment 636102
> 
> Here you go




Old rubber will do that. 

Not necessarily always a sign of excessive horse power.


----------



## kljahnz (Mar 1, 2018)

well, if your some kinda progressive liberal puke from outside of America, you'd be delusional enough to think people would fall for it.


----------



## Bwildered (Mar 2, 2018)

1Alpha1 said:


> Old rubber will do that.
> 
> Not necessarily always a sign of excessive horse power.


You can tell when rubber is old, the carcass will crack everywhere there is stress or been stressed, it's been leaning up against my shed for two years & it hasn't got any cracking like that yet, it is a Michelin hard compound for soft loam conditions & I was riding on dry hard rocky gravel surfaces & doing a lot of power slides, I normally only tear the nobs off some of my front tyres. Some of the guys I used to ride with years ago had CR500's & they'd tear a tyre up like that too sliding, I hadn't seen it happen before so it seems like power / force was most likely the main cause. Have you ever seen a rear tyre like that? I follow the Dakar bike race each year & it's quite common on the factory race bikes to see a tyre like that after a day's rocky stage.
Thanski


----------



## Bwildered (Mar 2, 2018)

kljahnz said:


> well, if your some kinda progressive liberal puke from outside of America, you'd be delusional enough to think people would fall for it.


What do you mean? Don't you believe your own eyes?


----------



## Skeans (Mar 2, 2018)

shimaze said:


> My CR500 is made by Service Honda. I don't have a scale to weigh it and Service Honda is now out of business so I can't call them. To the best of my knowledge, the Service Honda CR500AF weighs 230 lbs wet, give or take a few pounds. From my understanding, it is a 2005 CRF250R motorcycle that had the 4-stroke engine removed and the frame modified to accept a 2001 CR500 2-stroke engine. I do know that when I buy any parts for this bike, with the exception of the engine, I have to order parts for a CRF250R. But all engine parts are for a 2001 CR500. Honda stopped making the CR500 in 2001. All factory CR500s were steel frame as Honda never made an aluminum frame CR500. A 2005 CRF250R weighs 204 lbs dry.
> 
> 2005 Honda CRF250R Specifications
> 
> ...



Got a good question since when did Service Honda go under? Wasn't all that long ago I contacted them about an ignition they were building to adapt for a puma 250r. I think you mean they aren't doing the conversions anymore, having had a Lt500 zilla, a 431 puma 250r I wouldn't do another big monster bore like that again unless it was a drag only bike. If you really want to make that bike wake up why not set it up for a liger it'll really move then.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrinx (Mar 3, 2018)

My 02 250r wishes it was your bike....


----------



## kljahnz (Mar 23, 2018)

Bwildered said:


> View attachment 636103
> View attachment 636102
> 
> Here you go


you are a mental case. 
ok. your 175 mc destroyed that tire. congratulations, your intelligence is beyond my understanding. I'm sure that tire manufacturer did not anticipate your "skills".
Maybe you should be sponsored by that tire manufacturer, or, there competition. Then you can share your "knowledge" with them to improve their product. phuckin liberal.


----------



## Bwildered (Mar 27, 2018)

kljahnz said:


> you are a mental case.
> ok. your 175 mc destroyed that tire. congratulations, your intelligence is beyond my understanding. I'm sure that tire manufacturer did not anticipate your "skills".
> Maybe you should be sponsored by that tire manufacturer, or, there competition. Then you can share your "knowledge" with them to improve their product. phuckin liberal.


The DT175 bit was obviously sarcasm dopey, my 450 four stroke with around 60hp did that to the tyre, I just twisted the throttle & hung on, I never knew it was a political thing but you learn about some really unbelievable stuff around here everyday .


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 27, 2018)

Bwildered said:


> What do you mean? Don't you believe your own eyes?


Well hey pumpkin, Guess gay guys do ride bikes. Those tires ain't made for two people. stop takin hadden for those long rides and they won't mess up.


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 27, 2018)

1Alpha1 said:


> Any idea what the dry weight on that CR500AF is ?
> 
> I used to have one of these. 1986 Honda XR-600R.
> 
> ...


Early on when I started riding larger bikes I had a 500xr, fun bike for sure.
As you said, I too enjoy the memories lol. Buddies will bring rides by and I have to just say no, last was a nice vmax, he said don't be scared, he doesn't know about all the GSXR parts in the basement lol.

Hey @shimaze Thanks for sharing, very cool bike.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Mar 30, 2018)

Fun thread..spent a bunch of years racing 2 and 4 wheeled machines, the last five seasons were on two different CR500's ..one mild and one built. You haven't lived till you ride a pro level open class two stroke. 

Shimaze , I was born and raised in Cincy and ether raced in or spectated at about every type of motorsports around ... maybe our paths have crossed?


----------



## olyman (Apr 1, 2018)

kljahnz said:


> you are a mental case.
> ok. your 175 mc destroyed that tire. congratulations, your intelligence is beyond my understanding. I'm sure that tire manufacturer did not anticipate your "skills".
> Maybe you should be sponsored by that tire manufacturer, or, there competition. Then you can share your "knowledge" with them to improve their product. phuckin liberal.


yes he is,,and def screwed up mentally,,as you've figured out..and a full blown communist leftist....


----------



## Tin-knocker (Apr 2, 2018)

Jesus guys. Do politics have to be in every single thread? Give me a f&[email protected] break. Why can't we leave the political s&@$ in the political forum?


----------

